# Audi TT Mk2 Website Missing...???



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It is just me or has the the Mk2 Forum gone missing???

All I can see is the Mk1 and Mk3 forum....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I've reported to Admin.
Hoggy.


----------



## badger64 (Feb 17, 2019)

yep, same here. no mk2 forum, I thought it was something i'd done!


----------



## cancellara27 (Aug 17, 2018)

I think they don't want us anymore


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes the Mk2 has been removed from history.

Sure I remember paying for one though.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Been waiting for it to come back all day [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Alexjeffrey (Jul 25, 2018)

Could admin also please look at the whole forum when using tapatalk. I have contacted tapatalk and they have told me the forum is using an old plug in, until recently I could access mk1, mk2 ,mk3 forums by choice, now that option has disappeared and I can only access the forum as a whole which means all the mk1, 2,3 forums are mixed together, which is very time consuming having to scroll through all the hundreds of posts to find mk1 only posts. Thank you in advance if this can be rectified

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cancellara27 (Aug 17, 2018)

Here is the link for those who don't have it:
https://ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=19


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Its there on Tapatalk on my phone.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Tapatalk isn't supported anymore I'm afraid although it might still work.

As regards the MK2 forum there seems to be a database error which I can't access so will try and get it escalated.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

The Mk1 forum seems to have disappeared, too.

This is the direct link to it: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=2


----------

